

Ask HN: Vim and Ftp - How to do it in 2013? - sirwitti

I'm a vim user for some years now and mostly edit remote files using sshfs (or curlftps, which is unsuably slow).
I researched for a while on google but could not find anything that's usable for work.<p>What I'd like to have is not too complicated:
 - saving ftp connections / no need to enter the ftp password. a master password would be ok, though.
 - a decent way to discover files. something compatible with command-t would be perfect but the regular way of opening files would be fine too.
 - halfway decent performance: saving a file should take less than 10s<p>How do you fellow vim users work with remote files when ssh is not available?
Thank you all, Martin
======
aartur
Something like rsync should work good, but it's not available for FTP, but
there are some options: [http://serverfault.com/questions/24622/how-to-use-
rsync-over...](http://serverfault.com/questions/24622/how-to-use-rsync-over-
ftp)

------
ZeroGravitas
I don't use it myself but isn't this what netrw does?

<http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=1075>

~~~
sirwitti
you're right, but e.g. to open a file without knowing the exact name you have
to type :e ftp://[user]@hostname/path/ and then select the directory and file,
which is a lot slower and more complicated than the traditional way of opening
files.

